# Yankee Candle Halloween Preview



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For those of you who have a Yankee Candle store nearby, they are having an in-store Halloween preview with free giveaways on Saturday, August 4:

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/landing_pages/halloween/halloweenPreview.html


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:They had a candle that was black and was called Witch's Brew, and it smelled like everything that was Halloween...I don't think they make it any more....but I did LOVE it.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey roxy,i wish we had a yankee candle store near by,i love the tea light holders,ebay is my best place to purchase yankee candle tea light holders.....


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Hey, that just might work out for me. The closest one to me is in Nashville and I just happen to be going there that day for some Hockey events sooo looks like while the youngest is getting his iPad, I will be going to the Candle store. Thanks so much Roxy!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> For those of you who have a Yankee Candle store nearby, they are having an in-store Halloween preview with free giveaways on Saturday, August 4:
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/landing_pages/halloween/halloweenPreview.html


Thanks for the reminder Roxy! I just placed my order. I also used coupon code JULY12 for $10 off. The code expires August 8th. Plus I got the $5 off shipping over $100, so you can use the code *and* it automatically calculates the free shipping. I ordered online because whenever I get to the store for their Halloween previews, they're always out of what I want and there are really rude people in the crowded store. I learned to order online and as soon as they were available because they sell out so fast on some things.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:They had a candle that was black and was called Witch's Brew, and it smelled like everything that was Halloween...I don't think they make it any more....but I did LOVE it.


They do still make it! I love that scent too! I stocked up ordering online. I also ordered the skeleton hand jar holder too.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Hey Roxy! Oh I just saw this. Thanks for posting this on a seperate thread. Wasn't sure whether it be ok on the other long halloween stuff thread or this one. I can't wait to go to the party preview this saturday at my local Yankee Candle! I am also thinking it be easier to just buy online, although I will see what they have in stock on Saturday before I do that. If they don't have what I want Ill just order online and hope they don't sell out like last year!


----------

